# X Factor



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont think there has been a thread this year. Ive really enjoyed it. Ok so its cheesy and I expect you will all be throwing rotten fruit at the screen now as I type but I think after a rubbish year last year the quality of the final 12 this year was much improved with two very worthy finalists.

I predict Lousia Johnson will be a mega star. Not heard anyone as good since Leona Lewis but I never really liked her.

What do you reckon? Whos gonna win?


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I gave up watching it this year, I thought the new judges would breath some life back into it but sadly not and I cant bear Olly and wotsherboringface presenting. Louisa is the only credible singer but she's so mainsteam and will be quickly forgotten

The voice is also off my watch list due to sacking Tom and employing George, wtf?

Bring back Opportunity Knocks I say! Is Hughie still alive?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I hope it's Louisa 

She can sing

Aldra


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Next year the show will be fronted by Bruce Forsyth.
The judges will be
Elvis Presley
Michael Jackson
Otis Redding
Not King Cole


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

reggie an bolie ouch they make my ears hurt


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

The-Cookies said:


> reggie an bolie ouch they make my ears hurt


As Simon Cowell has often said "it's a singing contest" and Reggie & Bollie proved tonight that they can perform but can't sing. Them singing the winner's single was a case in point and did them no favours thank god.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You couldnt have two more diverse finalists though. Cant call it. Im not really fussed who wins. I think they will both do well. Louisa is amazing though. And not too unpleasing on the eye. Just sayin.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Adele showed em what it's all about ,if you don't write your own songs in this day and age you are lucky to get two years.Went to see Simply Red last night ,pure class, around a long time due to his own songwriting.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Adele's latest single makes me want to scratch my eyes out with a rusty nail


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I didnt think Adele was that great and Cold play were flipping dreadful. I think Louisa is a worthy winner. You may have a point about her being mainstream Kay but I think she will break America.

I dunno why Simon always says its a Singing Contest as its more than that. Yes Reggie and Bollie really couldnt pull off the winners song and it was pretty grim but they definitely have the X Factor and were entertaining. Its not just about singing. The kids obviously loved them and they will be the ones buying their records and going to see them. Good luck to them both.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

when I saw Louisa during the auditions phase I said to Mrs FB that she would be the winner. and she deserved the win.

I can spot talent me..


----------

